# Mississippi get together



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Would love to have a bash up at the house one weekend in May. We live 20 miles north of Biloxi. Ya'll propose some dates and we will do it. Have a shitload of room for folks to stay and a couple of acres for tents if the house gets filled up.

Looking forward to it,

Mike


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

mississippi here.......im in wade(15 miles north of pascagoula)...im there just let me know when and where


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I am in if I ain't fishin'. I been to Mikes house already, quiet and nice.....


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

How's the fishing? Lane and I are interested in finding out about the Mississippir trout and red fishing, and, we may just make a week-end out of it.

Good Idea!.


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

I am out of town the 16 and the 17 anytime after that would be great I am there


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice rig you got there wade


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn near forgot...been busier than a knocked up possum.

23rd or the 30th of May are the dates approved by the other half.

Keep in mind the 23rd is Memorial Day weekend. 

Figure we keep it simple. Will have the fryer and grill goin (bring fish) and a few sacks of oysters on ice. 

Might even break out the peach shine:letsparty


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I'm a Mississippi boy too, let me know about the bash dates. I'm in Moss Point.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

BUMP......30th going to be the date?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

how late will this be going on??

i may have to work some that day? :banghead

i thought the 30th was on sunday :doh


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

As late as you all want.....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *grouper22 (5/23/2009)*As late as you all want.....


10-4

ill be working in mobile,al...can probally be there by 2 or 3pm


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll cruise up from Long Beach


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

With the weather so awesome I hope ya'll are on the water. Anyone is more than welcome to come on over. Just working in the yard and getting stuff done. Have to go out of town early tomorrow morning.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Sure hope ya'll have fun! Love me some oysters! :letsdrink


----------

